# Cool Pro BHM Cartoons



## FFAKAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I found this thread while googling Pear Shaped Men for pics...hehhe They are the hottested shaped man....mmm pelvic fat:smitten:

http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=127508


----------



## veil (Apr 2, 2010)

FFAKAT said:


> I found this thread while googling Pear Shaped Men for pics...hehhe They are the hottested shaped man....mmm pelvic fat:smitten:
> 
> http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=127508



ha, the artist is clearly having fun with this, but something about the writing feels like an FA version of time cube.


----------



## stldpn (Apr 3, 2010)

FFAKAT said:


> I found this thread while googling Pear Shaped Men for pics...hehhe They are the hottested shaped man....mmm pelvic fat:smitten:
> 
> http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=127508



You know the artwork isn't bad but I can't help but notice that the artist has been banned, and was, at least at the time, pretty rudely received. And when i started to think it was only the fact that he was using mspaint I went and looked around and realized no... not so much. Those people just didn't like fat guys or feederism. I love how quickly an "open minded" artist type can slam the vault door closed on a new idea.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Apr 3, 2010)

This made me laugh!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Apr 3, 2010)

stldpn said:


> You know the artwork isn't bad but I can't help but notice that the artist has been banned, and was, at least at the time, pretty rudely received. And when i started to think it was only the fact that he was using mspaint I went and looked around and realized no... not so much. Those people just didn't like fat guys or feederism. I love how quickly an "open minded" artist type can slam the vault door closed on a new idea.


That's not the only forum he's been banned from. And apparently, he was breaking some rules of that forum (editing other people's work).


----------



## stldpn (Apr 3, 2010)

Qit el-Remel said:


> That's not the only forum he's been banned from. And apparently, he was breaking some rules of that forum (editing other people's work).



True but a lot of art is parody. He pushed the limits so they had a reason sure. But if people didn't draw on the works of artists before them you wouldn't have art on cave walls and house walls. You wouldn't be able to recognize a Madonna and child statue made out of fecal matter if the artist hadn't seen one too. You wouldn't be able to tell who influenced a musician. Or what Book or TV show a movie writer had seen and loved cause they made reference. If he'd drawn more BBWs he might have been called a caricature artist but still an artist. 

A man being ok with being fat and using another artists work that was intended to deride fat, to instead glorifying his fat is just not acceptable "artwork." But when Lynyrd Skynyrd told Neil Young that a "southern man don't need him around anyhow", it was misinterpreted as an ode to the Old Racist South. In fact they all became good friends later in life because they were admiring Young's anti-racism vigor just as much as they loved the South.


----------



## Zowie (Apr 3, 2010)

Ehhhh I'll have to admit I'm not impressed. There are plenty of better drawn, better presented work that feature BHM (look up brokencasette, I'm pretty sure she has an art page here too, and on deviantart). This guy was just looking to offend.
And damn, I can draw a better fat man from imagination.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 4, 2010)

I love the Male expansion club on Deviantart.com. I'm also totally hooked on Warren Davis's  work.


----------



## bigjmccoy (Apr 4, 2010)

I think somebody ought to give him a heads up about here and/or FF and suggest he post his work someplace where people appriciate it!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Apr 5, 2010)

bigjmccoy said:


> I think somebody ought to give him a heads up about here and/or FF and suggest he post his work someplace where people appriciate it!


I think he's actually a member here.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 5, 2010)

Qit el-Remel said:


> I think he's actually a member here.



As mentioned above, he WAS a member here once, but I believe has since been banned.


----------



## bigjmccoy (Apr 5, 2010)

RVGleason said:


> As mentioned above, he WAS a member here once, but I believe has since been banned.



Oh. *feels silly*


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Apr 5, 2010)

RVGleason said:


> As mentioned above, he WAS a member here once, but I believe has since been banned.


As far as I know, he hasn't been banned. He's just not particularly active.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Apr 5, 2010)

Brokencasset, Male expansion group all fantastic  and great drawings.


----------



## FFAKAT (Apr 7, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I love the Male expansion club on Deviantart.com. I'm also totally hooked on Warren Davis's  work.



Not bad stuff, but I like this other guys work better, I sent a link too. Just not into anime style or gay style art. But not bad


----------



## FFAKAT (Apr 7, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ehhhh I'll have to admit I'm not impressed. There are plenty of better drawn, better presented work that feature BHM (look up brokencasette, I'm pretty sure she has an art page here too, and on deviantart). This guy was just looking to offend.
> And damn, I can draw a better fat man from imagination.



It's suppose to be funny. HE's making fun of apple shaped men, tiny legs huge guts. He draws a prefect pear shaped man. He's suppose to be over the top. Taking the everyday, fat and balding guy and making him into a king size version. He's into gaining and growing his ownself fatter, but the rest is a paroday and has great examples of the perfect pear and apple shapes. Best work I have seen, for male fatness.


----------



## grubnboy (Apr 10, 2010)

FFAKAT said:


> Best work I have seen, for male fatness.



wow. fucking wow.


----------



## Guinness (Apr 10, 2010)

grubnboy said:


> wow. fucking wow.



Maybe I should get my 6 year old niece to draw a picture of me, then she'd really be impressed.


----------

